# Buck fees



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am curious how you usually handle a request to have 2 does boarded at your home for breeding purposes with registered bucks. The resulting babies would be registered.

I know that I should keep them here for at least 3 weeks and I am requiring CAE testing prior to coming ..... but - 

1.) how much would you charge? (They will bring their own food)

2.) what kind of contract?

3.) How do I protect myself legally should something happen to one of these girls?

4.) If for some reason they do not settle?

5.) Could it be appropriate to waive the fee and ask for a kid back for the breeding fees or should I not even go there? (I would love to get some new registered stock)

6.) Anything wlse you can think of?

I will have these two in a seperate area away from my herd while they are here, just so that I can make sure they are safe, and will only be with the buck while breeding. One of the girls is directly related to one of my boys, so I have to watch this carefully.

Thank you all - I promise after this year I will be a PRO and will stop asking so many questions.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

I assume you're hand breeding? If so, that's what I do and I have never kept stud service does here for the entire cycle unless it takes them that long to come in. Once they're in heat, I breed them a few times over the length of estrus and then they go home. I keep my responsibility for outside goats to a minimum. 
I don't do written contracts, but certainly if you want that reassurance not a bad idea. A clause that would be beneficial is that you take only reasonable responsibility for their care and you cannot be at fault if does jump the fence, break a bone or come down with disease. I provide proof of CAE neg and I require that of customers as well. 
I personally wouldn't get into the kid back thing. That could stretch out your payment; like what if the doe didn't settle, turns out infertile, no kid you want, etc. I would go straight breeding for cash fee.
Fee is determined by many factors - reg or not, show/top notch bloodlines or not, what is the going rate generally in your area. I charge a breeding fee plus day to day boarding at $1.50/day.
I offer two breedings under one fee. If a doe doesn't settle after two breedings, likely the fault lies with the doe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just in that situation, Allison. I agree with moonspinner, regardless of registered or not if you are boarding til the next heat cycle, I would charge for their stay. And the fee goes with the area, around here, a registered stud is around 45$...I charged $25...because I didn't know what Chief is capable of "throwing" as my first due by him isn't until Feb. The does came and left in 3 weeks time and were here for a week beyond their heats. I did offer a second breeding just in case they didn't settle, but so far I believe they have. We had an agreement to use my vet, just in case and she provided more than what I charged because I was keeping them til they bred, worked out to be $2 a day for 2 weeks. Plenty for the extra hay and feed required.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Great - thank you for your input.

One reason that they will be staying here for about three weeks is to try to catch 2 cycles if able, but also because I live in the middle of nowhere.

I really want something in writing because I have seen to many times where things have been "thrown back in people's faces" so to speak.

I hear what you are saying in regards to a kid back. I do require proof of CAE for anything that comes on my property, as I have spent alot of money getting my herd to where it is.

I will work on a contract tonight and tommorrow and then post it to see what you think.

I am thinking that I will charge her 75 for the two to be bred, and then 2.00 a day boarding for both. Does that sound fair? With a clause that says I will supply a second breeding if neccessary?

Thanks
Allison


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if they are briging their own feed and hay I would cut it down to a dollar a day, but of course that is between you and them.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I always give 4-H and FFA kids a discount.Since I'm in 4-H I know what it's like to want to breed them but not have the money.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I do also give discount for 4H and FFA - all the others that I have had up here - that is what they were here for, and I just charged like 20 bucks or something and let them stay here


----------



## bee_pipes (Dec 4, 2007)

kelebek said:


> ... I will work on a contract tonight and tommorrow...


You might check some of the associations on the web and see if they have contracts. The contracts may be more high-powered than what you need, but you could probably cut-n-paste the parts you want - maybe not reinvent the wheel. Just a thought...

Regards,
Pat


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

good idea - thank you


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I can understand charging them a flat fee for Stud service, but I don't understand charging them board, if the person is providing their own Hay and feed. What is the extra money going towards if they are taking care of all of her food expenses will at your place?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Last time I did not charge a board fee - I ended up using so much of my own feed. The one girl was severly underweight and so I started getting her weight up, and then they ate way more hay then what they brought also.

If they were to bring enough to where I did not have to touch anything of mine - then I wouldn't charge them the fee - but almost always, they don't.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I still wouldn't charge them the full 2.00 if they are there for say 30 days that is 120.00 dollars for 2 does PLUS their stud fee - personally I never would pay that much just to get my girls bred. 60.00 dollars would be more reasonable. Again that is me and it is between you and them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

no no - I was looking at 2.00 per day for both not each.... sorry if that was confusing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh ok, that is what I was suggesting. Glad we are on the same page of the same book on the same line.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! You are so funny Stacey!! Did you get my message that I sent you earlier through yim??

I figured it up that if it was 75 for the breeding of both and then 2 per day for boarding - it was just barely over 110 for 3 weeks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the one about you being sick? yah I got that.

Ok that sounds like a manageable figure for someone.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think for 2 registered does to be bred by a registered buck and boarding - I know that I would pay it.

She wants to use each of my bucks - one for each doe.... and I will have to hand hold it - because I do not have a pen that I can put one doe and one buck in each by themselves. I only have one extra stall and that is the kidding stall. The girls will stay in there when not being bred so that nothing bad accidently happens or the wrong buck gets the wrong girl.

One of the girls is a direct relation to my Joe


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

I always hand breed, finding it particularly helpful in young bucks who are breeding for the first few times. If left by themselves I find they don't often have the experience to connect with the doe.
Also hand breeding works out better with outside does so I know exactly how many breedings and if they are complete ones.
I do charge a reduced boarding fee even if customers provide feed, as keeping does is a huge responsiblity. I check on them many times a day, bring them to the buck several times a day to monitor heat, give them attention and sometimes it becomes a lot of extra work if they don't settle in at first. And it's also one more doe to clean up after. Customers who bring their does to me can be confident their treasured animals are well looked after.


----------

